# Butter Jar



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 1, 2004)

Hi Yall, can anyone tell me anything about this jar? Ground top. Embossment reads GEM BUTTER (in an arch) Jar 5 LBS (in a straight line underneath) On the bottom  the embossment reads Pat Nov 26 67 (outside push up) ... Pat FEB 4 73 (inside pushup) There is also an A right dead center of the push up. Value? Common? Thanks for any help. Kelley


----------



## woody (Feb 1, 2004)

I found your jar in the Red Book of fruit Jars #9 by Doug Leybourne.
 It is #1080: Gem Butter jar 5 Lbs.
 Base: Pat. Nov. 26 67, Pat. Feb 4 73.
 Ground lip glass insert & screw band.

 Aqua.

 Value $600.00 & up

 Needless to say a very nice find.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Woody. I found this in the same pit as the Hosp. Dept bottles. I guess We really did hit the Motherlode! I figured it was just another common like my Aqua PAt Nov. 30 1858 fruit jar. Guess I'll have to get a larger canister for my tumbler now. I appreciate your reply.... you made my day.   Kelley


----------

